# Bug Report: Can't create timers for 15 minute shows that start on the hour/half-hour



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

15-minute shows that start on the hour/half-hour can be found in searches, but for some reason the system refuses to make timers for them. OTOH, ffteen minute shows that start at the quarter/3-quarter hour record fine. 

I know this has been mentioned before, but I don't know if there's been an official bug report.


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

I belive the problem comes into play if it's a show that runs from 3:15 to 3:30, for example... but then even this guy's subject line is wrong. (I'm talking about the ViP622)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Dr. Collect said:


> 15-minute shows that start on the hour/half-hour can be found in searches, but for some reason the system refuses to make timers for them. OTOH, ffteen minute shows that start at the quarter/3-quarter hour record fine.
> 
> I know this has been mentioned before, but I don't know if there's been an official bug report.


You shouldn't look for it to be fixed any time soon. It only happens on DISH DVRs with NBR - time based 508/510 work fine (I guess until July if you believe the last date given for when they too will have NBR and no longer be able to do this). It isn't 15 minute shows exactly, but DISH's treatment of 30 minute blocks of the Guide. If you do a search, but hit Info instead of Select on the shows listed (that have the problem), you get the Guide info for the show that it would really record if you hit Select to create a timer. DISH NBR logic seems to assume that only one program will start in a 30 minute block. If multiple shows start in the same 30 minute block, it picks the longer of the two or the last one if they are equal length. When you pick one from the Search list, it doesn't use the NAME from the list. It goes to the Guide for that 30 minute block and uses THAT show for the Info to display or NAME to set the timer for. It isn't ideal, but if you instead use DishPass for the show, it should record for you. There, you are entering the NAME of the show to record and DISH doesn't screw it up. You can select "only channel xxx", but lose the choice for New, etc.

If it is present in 522, 625, ,942, & 622 receivers, it just doesn't seem likely that it is something DISH is going to fix - Bug Report or not. It is like the bug where they round off all program starting and ending times to 5 minute intervals (ALL receivers). It just isn't likely that will be changed at this point.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't you just tell it to record the show before or the 15 min segment you want and then tell it to record 30 mins extra to make sure you got it?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Search for "Robot C", should be something Sunday at xx:30. Select it and pick start early 15 minutes and pick New episodes. That will get Robot Chicken that starts at xx:30 to record (at least as long as Aqua Teen is a New episode). If you look at the Guide Sunday night at 8:30PM PDT, you wouldn't even know that the 15 minute Robot Chicken was a choice. You can set a manual timer for 8:30-8:45 for channel 176 and get it. A DISHPass for "Robot C" records just the 15 minutes of the show. Probably preferable to recording the 45 minute Aqua Teen to get the 15 minutes that preceeds it. For now, you could instead record Family Guy and pad 15 minutes onto the end. Until they change the show that preceeds or follows Robot Chicken. Until DISH uses the NAME of the program you select in the Search list instead of what it finds in the Guide for that 30 minute block, you are better off entering the NAME yourself in a DISHPass


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok... I removed some posts that became obsolete after this thread was moved.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

This is a huge gripe of mine. On Nick in the mornings, the guide has the 25 min shows followed by some 5 minute 'mini-shows'. However, everything is focused on the 5 min show. such as:

* In the guide, is always show the 5 min mini-show and never the 25 min show.
* View the channel and do a browse. It will show the program guide correctly. However, if you select info on the 25 min show, it will show the program details for the following 5 min mini-show.
* Do a search for a program. The search results will show up showing the 25 min show. However, if you select it or do a record to setup a timer, it sets it up for the following 5 min mini-show instead.

Only way I can get the info screen to work correctly is when the 25 min show is actually on I can see the program details. Only way I can DVR it is with a manual timer.

A very very big pain, especially since NICK likes to move the times around on their morning shows...

BTW: The guide works fine both on my 501 as well as on my old 921.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The thread is about ALL receivers that use NBR and really belonged in the original Forum.

Dishbacker - are you sure you didn't mean Disney instead of Nick? They do the 25 minute - 5 minute thing in the morning. What you want is to hope they do move things around so that it doesn't start on the half hour, or occasionally spreads to be more than 25 minutes. If you do a search for "Suite L", you should find a show that starts at XX:00 that is 25 minutes long that only appears in the Guide as the 5 minute show name. That particular show happens to be followed by a 2nd episode of "The Suite Live of ..." which is 30 minutes long. You can select that episode in the Guide and create a timer. If the search happens to yield a 30 minute version on the weekend, or one that starts at XX:15, you can select that item and DISH doesn't screw up the name when it creates the timer. Once you have the Timer entered with the right name, you can edit the timer's options to New, M-F, ... to get something closer to what you wanted to begin with.

As long as you are there and awake when the show is on the air, it is considerably easier to just hit the Record button while viewing it live. Pick Options and use the Down button to get Up to Recurring Event and select it. You can pick Priority to move it to the top to make it easier to verify the coming schedule and you should see that they are set for the times when the Guide doesn't even list the show. The problem is only when you wind up with the wrong NAME. If you can find a time when they don't put the wrong name (like Live), you can create a Timer for the desired named show and it will move around as the show changes day/time/length. Big improvement over manual timers.


----------

